# long stock coat and stock coat



## my dog carmail

I've heard people on this site talk about long stock coats and stock coats and i was wondering what is the differents between the two?


----------



## Lin

The term stock coat refers to having a double coat, the undercoat and longer outer coat. The normal stock coat is what the majority of shepherds are. Long stock coat refers to a long haired, or coated, german shepherd that still has the undercoat. Some long haired german shepherds lack the undercoat. Inbetween these two is the plush coat.


----------



## my dog carmail

Oh ok so what does a plush coat look like.


----------



## Lin

You know how the GSD has longer/thicker fur around the neck? The plush coat is sorta like that, all over. This dog is said to be a plush coat:









But I know some people on the board have plush coat dogs that would be better examples. I'm not entirely sure the above dog is, but it definitely has a longer thicker coat than the common short stock coat.


----------



## fourdogsrule

Ivy is a plush coat.

Here is a picture of her when she was 8 weeks.
I will have to find a decent one of her so I can show what she looks like now.


----------



## fourdogsrule

This isn't the best but.................


This was taken in early December of this year right after she came inside from playing outside with the other dogs.













She does put her ears up!!!!!


----------



## Lin

She's a plush coat? I would have thought long hair. It looks like she has feathering? I've always read feathering = long hair. But then I can't see all of her in the picture lol.


----------



## my dog carmail

While i'm on this subject is my dog considerd a stock coat or a plush coat.


----------



## Lin

Normal stock coat. If you look at the example I posted, you can see the longer thicker hair around the belly for one. Since its a small picture thats the easiest to see and use to explain. To make things even more confusing, some breeders refer to a working stock coat or show coat. A show coat being longer than the working stock coat, but not as thicker as a plush coat.. The example I posted actually looks more like a "show coat" than a plush coat. The lines between coats are fuzzy and not clear lol. With both type of coat and pattern of coat. What one person calls an extended saddle the next may call a blanket back, or what one calls a blanket back another might call a bi-colour. So with the picture I posted, it was labeled a plush coat but it may be what one calls a regular stock coat.


----------



## my dog carmail

What coat is more resistent to the elements the stock coat or the plush?


----------



## Lin

The stock coat. The plush coat is somewhat softer and longer. This can cause more issues when working outside, such as ice building up on the coat or burrs sticking much easier. This subject is being discussed as well in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post536694

There's a reason for the longer coats to be found in the show ring, while working line dogs have the original stock coat (though recessive genes can make a LH pop up). Thats why some breeders refer to the original stock as the working coat, and a longer coat as show coat.


----------



## fourdogsrule

> Quote: She's a plush coat? I would have thought long hair. It looks like she has feathering? I've always read feathering = long hair. But then I can't see all of her in the picture lol.



Yes she is a plush, if you were to see her in person.......... 

Our vet and everyone we see on walks and when in the pet store always go "Your plush coat is so beautiful" and I don't even have to tell them she is one.

Also like I said she had just come inside so she had dog slobber on her (yuk)..............and her coat was wet from the snow. I will try to find a better pic of her w/ her entire body in it.


----------



## my dog carmail

My dog has some working line dogs in her background so it makes sense that she has a original stock coat/working coat.

What's the reason for longer coats in the show ring?


----------



## Lin

I'm not entirely sure, lol. I guess its prettier, more flashy looking? That question could probably be answered better by someone who shows, I don't. But not many people around tonight with it being christmas eve!

FourDogs, that makes sense. Its probably the fur sticking up wet that I mistook for feathering.


----------



## Maraccz

> Originally Posted By: shepherd11112My dog has some working line dogs in her background so it makes sense that she has a original stock coat/working coat.
> 
> What's the reason for longer coats in the show ring?


Um my dog is TOTAL working lines AND a long coat. 
No "reason" for longer coats in show ring other then being favoured. Long coats can look nice but are a pain in the @$$ to keep clean


----------



## Brightelf

Mara, can you expound a lil on that? I've been drooling over handsome hunky Var's pics!!! 

I can only add that with all the longcoated shepherding breeds here in Europe, fewer people here imagine the longstock coat GSD to be impaired by weather conditions by it's coat. With a double coat, they shake off much of the snow and rain if the coat is not TOO soft. TEXTURE matters as much as length. In USA one does see more true soft longcoats without undercoat, though rare, and they really are more effected by wet, icy weather conditions.


----------



## Ceph

lol - I've never had a problem keeping my long stock clean...she goes bounding into the mud - through the creek, back into the mud, through the brambles and the brush and then into the house (and out of the bedroom)...an hour later she is allowed on the bed again - the mess just kind of falls out as she dries - and it doesnt take any longer for her to dry than my tight - stock coated mix dog.

Its pretty easy to tell when she is a sodden mess too...since she is white  Even easier to tell when it just kinda falls out









~Cate


----------



## djpohn

> Originally Posted By: FourDogsRuleIvy is a plush coat.
> 
> Here is a picture of her when she was 8 weeks.
> I will have to find a decent one of her so I can show what she looks like now.


"Plush" is not a coat type - it is simply a euphemism that people use when describing a long stock coat - or sometimes it is used on a very long "normal" stock coat (no ear fringe, feathers on legs, bushy tail or bloomers!)

The 3 coat types are: 

1)Stock coat: The correct coat for the German Shepherd is a stock coat (outer and under coat). The top coat should be as tight as possible, straight, coarse, and clinging closely to the undercoat. The head, including the inside of the ears, the front of the legs, the paws, and toes have short hair. Neck hair is longer and thicker. On the rear side of the legs, hair length increases downward to the pastern and hock. The rear of the thighs is covered show moderate "pants".


2) Long stock coat (long, soft loosely fitting outer coat with undercoat, flags on ears and legs, bushy pants and bushy tail with flag on underside);


3) Long coat (long, soft outer coat without undercoat). This coat type frequently is parted along the center line of the back, has flags on ears, legs, and tail.


----------



## wolfstraum

Good definations - but there are dogs who are borderline between 1 and 2 - and those are what I perceive to be "plush" - they still manage to get show ratings and koer....if they are black and red!







Some stock coats are "tighter" than others, and you think they don't really have much undercoat - until they start to blow coat and you have masses and masses of hair coming out and they look like moulting sheep and you can brush them 3x a day and they still are shedding!

Lee


----------



## istie

In Australia long coats are not able to be shown. It is a disqualifying fault.
Plush and Stock can be shown but not long.
I have a gsd boy, he is nearly 5 months and he has a plush coat.
Will see if i can upload a pic
























You can see it is longer than a stock but not long enough or feathered to be a long.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I have been told my guy is in between also!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

The way I think of plush vs short stock is the way the hair lies. Both have fairly short hair length (if you plucked out some hairs to just look at length).

But the short stock coat lies tight and flat against the dogs body. And the plush is fluffy and sticks out more from the body. 

Istie shows a great example of the plush (nice looking dog, can't wait until those ears go up!)

Myoung's dog has a stunning look, and shows the confusion going the other way between long coats and plush....

Here's my Bretta and you can see she's a very short stock coat, and it doesn't slow her down at all no matter how frigid the weather.


----------



## onyx'girl

In between is a beauty! I guess that is what Kacie would be as well.


----------



## Superpup

To confuse even more.. what is a "fancy coat"???? I have heard this term used also. Is it just another name for "plush coat"?


----------



## Xeph

I'd call Kacie a long coat









Plush









Plush coat, but to a lesser degree


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: XephI'd call Kacie a long coat


Agree.









I've never heard the term "fancy coat" before. No doubt just something someone made up to make the dog sound.... well... fancy.


----------



## Dakota

The German SV is thinking about allowing to breed long stock coats again








They have built a committee about it and so maybe we`re allowed breeding beginning from january 2009 ! Our Puppies will have F.C.I Papers than!

LG
Dina


----------

